# How long do Guinea Pigs live For?



## charmer18 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 

I've got 2 Guinea Pigs both males and haven't been castrated. About how long do they live for I've been all over the internet and in books. They've all told me different years. Can anyone tell me for sure how long they live.

Thank you

Beige


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

The breeder i got mine from told me anything from 4 to 7 years is the norm. The 3 ive already lost were all around 4 and a half. I still have 2 that are nearly 3 but seem very lively. I own a male bore called Nutty a creasted and a sow called ebony whos white and tan abinnsinian. [sorry prob spelt that incorrectly ]. Teresa


----------



## charmer18 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks mine are about 8 years old. Their still very lively.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

charmer18 said:


> Thanks mine are about 8 years old. Their still very lively.


Id say there doing very well then mate very good age.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I had one live to six, she was a sweetie  i have three now 4, 2...

8 years is a great age


----------

